# Birth Certificate without Names



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dear Members,

I need your inputs on the below issue.

In India when the birth certificate is issued, baby name will not be written/printed.

My wife has a birth certificate on which her name is not written. Only parents name, time of birth and place is written.

Most of the birth certificates issued in India will not have baby names.

I have uploaded my wife's birth certificate on which her name is not written. Will this be accepted?

Kindly please provide your inputs on this.

Many thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I need your inputs on the below issue.
> 
> ...


Vickey,

That is the case with most certificates; if its in english just upload it and I would suggest also upload secondary school certificates along with this as 'evidence of age'..........

and dont worry; this will work......

Another option you have is go to the 'death and birth' department of issung municipal corporation with certificate copy, along with metric certificate copy; ask the procedure there; submit it and you will get new certificate with name.

But don't go through so much hassle  above option absolutely works.....

All the best!!!! Cheers


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Vickey,
> 
> That is the case with most certificates; if its in english just upload it and I would suggest also upload secondary school certificates along with this as 'evidence of age'..........
> 
> ...


Hey Varun,

How are you?

Thank you very much for the reply.

I have checked in the municipal corporation and they told me that just 2 months a GO was issued by the govt which says that municipal corporation will not add names to all those birth certificates which are issued more than 15 years ago.

Therefore I cannot add my wife name in her birth certificate.

However the exisiting birth certificate is in english and we have uploaded it along with the secondary school certificate.

Since you said the birth certificate (without name) will be accepted by the CO, I am relived.

Once again thank you for the reply.

Have a great day ahead.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hey Varun,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


No worries buddy, cheers  and keep us updated!!!


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

varunsal said:


> No worries buddy, cheers  and keep us updated!!!


Ofcourse, will keep you guys update about my visa progress.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

affidavit form your side adn form your parent's side..


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

I had the same issue on my BC. I had my parents do an affidavit with the standard format in India on a stamp paper and got it notorized. I submitted the same as the secondary evidence along with my BC and it was accepted by the CO.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello Anj1976 & Giri26,

Thank you for your replies.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hello Anj1976 & Giri26,
> 
> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> ...


hi vickey1, when you can submit your passport for proof of birth, why do you need explicitly birth certificates?

sorry if I miss something here. can you please brief?


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> hi vickey1, when you can submit your passport for proof of birth, why do you need explicitly birth certificates?
> 
> sorry if I miss something here. can you please brief?


Hello Dreamaus,

As per DIAC rules we should submit birth certificate for age proof. When you don't have your birth certificate then you need to make a statutory declaration of the same and submit your passport or education documents as a proof for your age.

My wife has a birth certificate on which her name is not written. In India, when the birth certificates are issued name will not be written/printed. This is a common practice.

Therefore I've uploaded my wife's birth certificate which doesn't have my wife's name on it.

If CO rejects it , I want to know the alternative for it. That's the reason I've asked this question.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hello Dreamaus,
> 
> As per DIAC rules we should submit birth certificate for age proof. When you don't have your birth certificate then you need to make a statutory declaration of the same and submit your passport or education documents as a proof for your age.
> 
> ...


what i see in DIAC website is this. there are list of documents that can be shown for age proofs not only birth certificate. other members can clarify on this one.

_Age – Eligibility

You must be under 50 years of age at the time of applying for this visa.
Evidence to attach to your application

You must attach a certified copy of a full birth certificate for you and each secondary applicant included in your application.

If birth certificates are not available in your country of birth, other evidence to confirm birth details include, but are not limited to:

* school records
* passport
* baptism certificate
* family book showing date of birth
* ID document issued by your government
* hospital birth records
* court documents that verify your date of birth
* copies of military service records or discharge papers.

Proof of age must be included to make your application complete.

Before lodging an application, please read all related requirements._

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)


----------



## bireshwar1183 (Mar 21, 2013)

Boss can I have the format of the affidavit?


----------



## bireshwar1183 (Mar 21, 2013)

giri26 said:


> I had the same issue on my BC. I had my parents do an affidavit with the standard format in India on a stamp paper and got it notorized. I submitted the same as the secondary evidence along with my BC and it was accepted by the CO.



Boss can I have the format of the affidavit?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

You can just use the X certificate + passport - it worked for me!


----------

